# Canadian citizen moving to US



## bluethunder (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi there

I am a canadian citizen but I have lived in the uk all my life.As I have no family here but my sister lives in the US I want to move out there.

She has lived there for 25+ years and has a lawful permanent residence and her husband is a US citizen

Can anyone tell me the best way to approach moving out there.I will be able to support myself financially and work should not be a problem either 

Any help/advice is appreciated

Steve


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

So your target has shifted from Canada to the US.
Unless your sister is a US citizen and you have a lot of time she will not be able to be of help.
Congratulations to your ability to support yourself financially. Getting a job does not only depend on the market and your skills. None of which you have shared here. 
This should give you an idea which skills of Canadian citizens translate into working visas for the US.
Mexican and Canadian NAFTA Professional Worker


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bluethunder said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am a canadian citizen but I have lived in the uk all my life.As I have no family here but my sister lives in the US I want to move out there.
> 
> ...


The route through sister is a long one. First she must naturalize as a USC, then she can sponsor you. However, these visas are numerically limited, and they are currently issuing visas for those who applied a dozen years or so ago. In addition, the category may disappear altogether in a future immigration bill. So the route's a theoretical possibility but probably not much practical use. That's family sponsorship of of the way!

Other options are through employment, $$$ or diversity visa. You don't give me any clues for these ones.


----------

